# 7 mùi nước hoa nữ khó cưỡng lại của mùa Hè năm nay



## thuypham (5/5/18)

Nước hoa là “vũ khí bí mật” giúp mọi cô nàng trở nên quyến rũ hơn. Vậy bạn đã biết mùi nước hoa nữ nào sẽ thịnh hành vào dịp Hè này chưa?
Nước hoa luôn có một sức mạnh vô hình, đánh thức khướu giác, khoái cảm và những kỷ niệm xa xôi. Nước hoa vừa giúp bạn tự tin trong giao tiếp, vừa giúp bạn ghi dấu ấn mạnh mẽ trong lòng. Vì thế, việc chọn hương nước hoa phù hợp với bản thân, hoàn cảnh là vô cùng cần thiết. Hôm nay, ELLE sẽ cùng bạn điểm qua một số hương nước hoa nữ vô cùng thích hợp cho mùa Hè nhé!

*1. JO MALONE JO LOVES MANDRINE*
Chẳng gì bất ngờ nếu mùi hương của Jo Malone lọt vào danh sách này. Thương hiệu này đã quá thành công khi cho ra đời những dòng sản phẩm có mùi hương vô cùng tinh tế và tao nhã. Đặc biệt, Jo Malone Jo Loves Mandrine mang mùi hương dịu nhẹ của cam quýt. Bạn sẽ có cảm giác lạc vào một giấc mộng đêm hè ấm áp.




*2. MARC JACOBS, DAISY*
Nếu bạn mê mẩn với mùi hương từ trái cây, hoa cỏ và vị ngọt thì lọ nước hoa nữ này đích thị dành cho bạn. Đây được xem là bản biến tấu hài hoà của mùi hương Daisy by Marc Jacobs đã quá đình đám. Ngay từ làn hương đầu tiên, bạn sẽ cảm nhận mùi bưởi tươi mát, kế tiếp sẽ là hương hoa mẫu đơn và mùi gỗ của thiên nhiên. Ngoài ra, mẫu mã của sản phẩm cũng vô cùng đáng yêu khi khoác lên chiếc áo màu hồng cùng chiếc nắp đặc trưng.



​*3. MARC JACOBS RAIN*
Một trong những điều tuyệt vời nhất của mùa Hè chính là những cơn mưa. Với Marc Jacobs Rain, bạn sẽ liên tưởng đến những cơn mưa, vị ẩm của đất và khí trời ấm áp. Đây chắc chắn là mùi hương nước hoa lý tưởng cho những cô nàng thích hoài niệm.




*4. VICTORIA’S SECRET LOVE IS HEAVENLY*
Nhắc đến Victoria’s Secret, bạn sẽ liên tưởng ngay đến những điều gợi cảm và hấp dẫn. Đối với Victoria’s Secret Love Is Heavenly, lọ nước hoa nữ này sẽ khiến bạn mê đắm với mùi hương của cỏ cây và vị ngọt lịm của xạ hương.




*5. CAUDALIE, ROSE DE VIGNE*
Caudalie, Rose de Vigne được ví như một đoá hồng của buổi sáng mùa Hè. Làn hương sẽ khiến bạn đang hoà mình vào cây cỏ, thiên nhiên và những cánh rừng xanh mượt.




*6. CK ONE SUMMER*
Ngay từ tên gọi, CK One Summer đích thị lọ nước hoa lý tưởng cho mùa Hè. Với mùi hương tươi mát này, bạn sẽ có cảm giác đang nằm dài trên những bãi biển cùng một quyển sách và ly mojito mát rượi. Đặc biệt, mẫu mã của sản phẩm như đang chứa đựng cả mùa Hè với tông xanh mát và những chiếc lá đặc trưng của vùng khí hậu nhiệt đới.




*7. CHRISTIAN DIOR POISON GIRL EAU DE PARFUM*
Khi quý cô Dior đã khoác lên mình vẻ quyến rũ thì nàng cũng giống như một loại độc dược, bạn khó có thể chối từ. Christian Dior Poison Girl Eau de Parfum là một cô nàng táo bạo nhưng không kém phần duyên dáng bước ra từ mùa Hè.




_Nguồn: Elle_


----------



## thuypham (15/5/18)




----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (10/11/21)

Nếu bạn mê mẩn với mùi hương từ trái cây, hoa cỏ và vị ngọt thì lọ nước hoa nữ này đích thị dành cho bạn. Đây được xem là bản biến tấu hài hoà của mùi hương Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Thảo Nguyên (13/11/21)

Toàn siêu sao thế này thì đúng là miễn bàn còn gì nữa


----------



## Memun2k7 (11/12/21)

Nếu bạn mê mẩn với mùi hương từ trái cây, hoa cỏ và vị ngọt thì lọ nước hoa nữ này đích thị dành cho bạn. Đây được xem là bản biến tấu hài hoà của mùi hương Daisy by Marc Jacobs đã quá đình đám.


----------



## Đinh Thùy (15/12/21)

Mùa hè thì mình thường thích nước hoa kiểu mùi mát ấy.


----------

